# Engineering across state lines



## Parks and Rec (Jul 15, 2009)

I am working on a proposal for our company for a job in another state.

I have recently passed the PE in my state, and am currently gathering all of the references so I can send in my application for comity in the other state.

I don't feel comfortable putting Parks and Rec, PE in the proposal since I am not a licensed PE in the other state. I feel weird putting Parks and Rec, EI.

What would you put?

The company is licensed in both states and there are other engineers in the office that will be working on the project that are licensed in both states, so it is not necessary for me to be a PE on the proposal. It just looks better having more PE's (and it feels good too!)


----------



## CivE Bricky (Jul 15, 2009)

I've seen:

Firstname Lastname, PE (licensed in PA, licensure pending in CT) on proposals

I wouldn't bother going into detail unless you're definitely on the project team for this proposal.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Jul 15, 2009)

There are six of us in the company...and 5 of us are PE's

We essentially all work on all of the projects in some form or another...


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 15, 2009)

For me, I typically put a PE after my name for all proposals and emails. I really don't even think twice about it.

If I am signing a letter in a state that I am not registered in, I do not put a PE or even EI/EIT after my name.

Just my :2cents:


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 15, 2009)

I've always done it the way Bricky describes; you put the person's name, then the license number and state:

Jane Doe, PE

MS 12344

AL 356790

you could put 'pending' or 'applied for' if you want to.

It has been my experience that some states require both the firm and the engineer to be registered in that state. As long as the supervisory engineer is, the rest of you don't have to be .


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 16, 2009)

^^If you have your license number, then you are a PE. If you do not have one, then you are not a PE.

If you say that your PE license is "pending," you could get into some trouble. Check this out: http://www.aelslagid.state.mn.us/Berggren.pdf

you could learn a thing or two about Mr. Berggren's mishap.

Again, my :2cents:


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 16, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^If you have your license number, then you are a PE. If you do not have one, then you are not a PE.
> If you say that your PE license is "pending," you could get into some trouble. Check this out: http://www.aelslagid.state.mn.us/Berggren.pdf
> 
> you could learn a thing or two about Mr. Berggren's mishap.
> ...


Where do you get these things? I find them fascinating... especially when there's some teeth behind the judgment.

I agree wholeheartedly with your simple litmus test: if you don't have a license number, you are NOT a PE and you shouldn't use the title.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 16, 2009)

^^Strangely enough, I actually remember reading this when it came out in my MN Board newsletter.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Jul 16, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> Where do you get these things? I find them fascinating... especially when there's some teeth behind the judgment.
> I agree wholeheartedly with your simple litmus test: *if you don't have a license number, you are NOT a PE* and you shouldn't use the title.


Does the same go for being an EI? I have a certificate from my state with a "certificate number." Does that mean I am not an EI in the other state? Am I just Parks and Rec to the other state? Am I Parks and Rec, EI?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 16, 2009)

^^ Technically, you are only an EI/EIT in the state that you have your EI/EIT cert in.

Then again, technically, an EI/EIT can't say anything professional opinion-wise. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 16, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^If you have your license number, then you are a PE. If you do not have one, then you are not a PE.


Right, I didn't mean to put "PE" if you're not licensed, but maybe to indicate elsewhere in your CV that you had sat for the test in the other state and were awaiting results. Sorry for any confusion, there.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 16, 2009)

Parks and Rec said:


> Does the same go for being an EI? I have a certificate from my state with a "certificate number." Does that mean I am not an EI in the other state? Am I just Parks and Rec to the other state? Am I Parks and Rec, EI?


The short answer is this: read the applicable laws in your state (they're usually pretty easy to find). I think many states consider you as "enrolled" as an Engineering Intern once you've passed the exam (and met the educational requirements). I don't think you can apply to be an EI by comity.

Why do you want to use EI after your name?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 16, 2009)

Straight from the Mass. PE Board



> •Persons who are not registered/licensed in Massachusetts but who hold a current license to practice in another state or jurisdiction and who declare or otherwise qualify their title in a manner that does not imply they are qualified to practice in Massachusetts (e.g. Professional Engineer, Kansas).


Looks like you could do it here, but every state is apparently different. Why even take the chance?

The fact that you are a PE, CPA, MD, etc. in a given state doesn't amount to squat in this case because being a PE in the state in question is really the only things that matters in thse case.

The whole "PE, application pending in XX" bit is a meaningless statement becuase it doesn't empower you to do anything.


----------



## klk (Jul 16, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> Where do you get these things? I find them fascinating... especially when there's some teeth behind the judgment.
> I agree wholeheartedly with your simple litmus test: if you don't have a license number, you are NOT a PE and you shouldn't use the title.


If you find these types of stories fascinating, you should totally read the meeting minutes of the Oregon board and the Law Enforcement Committee. The cases regarding surveyors are pretty boring IMHO but the engineering ones are very informative. They give me a better understanding of how the law is interpreted.


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll tell you who really gets after people is the Alabama board. They don't play.


----------

